# Dirty Tricks and nasty units with the Imperial Guard.



## PolarisZM (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I am currently fleshing out an IG army list. The following are some units I would like to incorporate into my army. Please critique them. Also, please share any neat unit/tactics you have. Thanks!

Dirty Tick - #1

Creed and an armored Vehicle. (chimera full of vets, DevilDog HellHound etc)

Assign the "Tactical Genius" (scout) rule to tank(s) and put it in reserve. When they become available they have the ability to outflank. 

Nasty Unit - #1

Unit Mounted in a Vendetta.
Platoon Command Squad /w Power First, Commissar Yarrik, 4 Vets with melta.

Plays the role of Transport hunter. 3 TL lascannons pop the transport. Unit annihilates the unlucky occupants.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

PolarisZM said:


> 3 Leman Russ tanks coming on the side of the board? Owch


ouch for the tanks yes, a squadron of tanks now within assault range, great


----------



## PolarisZM (Oct 13, 2009)

> ouch for the tanks yes, a squadron of tanks now within assault range, great


A executioner /w Commander Pask, and 2 Punisher tanks. You'll never make it that far ; )


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

That's horrid. You'd get on, shoot up a single target (doubtful if you kill it or not), then have the entire army within spitting distance. Lemans thrive on range, don't take away their strength, AND you're keeping your guns off the table in a bad way, I want my Lemans on the table pounding the shit outta the enemy from turn 1.

Nasty unit? Try outflanking some banewolves or hellhounds, or even a 50 man moshpit, not some dedicated long range firepower.


----------



## PolarisZM (Oct 13, 2009)

> Nasty unit? Try outflanking some banewolves or hellhounds, or even a 50 man moshpit, not some dedicated long range firepower.


The logic behind this move is to have an easy shot a rear/side armor.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

PolarisZM said:


> A executioner /w Commander Pask, and 2 Punisher tanks. You'll never make it that far ; )


correction, 1 unit won't make it that far, all that firepower, wasted on 1 squad.

now 50 outflanking conscripts *and* an entire platoon with Al-rahem is scary


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> now 50 outflanking conscripts *and* an entire platoon with Al-rahem is scary


Yes, I can verily attest to this.. my GT army had Al'Rahem with 3 meltas and a vox, an SWS plasma squad, and 3 IG squads with a flamer combined up, sergeants wielding PWs, 1 commissar with PW, 1 vox, and a WH priest with Eviscerator..
When they arrived, they generally simply started eating up the enemy army from that flank. While my Sisters held the line and provided a wonderfull Anvil to squish my enemy between.

Creed sending a second moshpit like that on the flank, or a squadron of banewolfs/hellhounds to support them is EVIL.
his For CADIA! also is a wonderfull order to give to said moshpits.. furious charge.. YES PLEASE!


----------

